# pocket (bulldozer)



## Lamemoor

Buenos días, en las especificaciones de un bulldozer dice así:



The pocket is elevated. 

No puedo poner más texto pues solo dice eso.

No sé si se podría traducir como la "bolsa". He agotado mi búsqueda.

gracias por su gentil ayuda.

L.


----------



## dcjournalist

El bolsillo está elevado? Depende del contexto.


----------



## pewen

Lamemoor said:


> Buenos días, en las especificaciones de un bulldozer dice así:
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket is elevated.
> 
> No puedo poner más texto pues solo dice eso.
> 
> No sé si se podría traducir como la "bolsa". He agotado mi búsqueda.
> 
> gracias por su gentil ayuda.
> 
> L.


 
Hola:

¿Será que se refiere a la tolva frontal que sube y baja a discreción del operador donde carga el material con el que está trabajando?


----------



## vicdark

Pienso que esta consulta no tiene suficiente información como  para darle una respuesta correcta, lo que nos lleva a especulaciones:

Una _bulldozer_ es una *topadora *y no tiene una tolva frontal que sube y baja, sino que tiene una hoja o cuchilla con la que empuja el material trabajado. La hoja tiene movimiento vertical limitado.







Por otro lado, podría tratarse de otro tipo de máquina, como excavadora, que sí tiene un cucharón delantero. En inglés el cucharón se llama _bucket_, que pronunciado suena muy parecido a _pocket _y podría tratarse de una confusión.


_



_


Just my 2 centavos


----------



## k-in-sc

But if it's in print, why would it say "pocket" instead of "bucket"? What's the rest of it?


----------



## vicdark

One possibility could be transcription from a recording by a non-native English speaker.   As indicated before, just an speculation.


----------



## Lamemoor

vicdark said:


> Pienso que esta consulta no tiene suficiente información como para darle una respuesta correcta, lo que nos lleva a especulaciones:
> 
> Una _bulldozer_ es una *topadora *y no tiene una tolva frontal que sube y baja, sino que tiene una hoja o cuchilla con la que empuja el material trabajado. La hoja tiene movimiento vertical limitado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, podría tratarse de otro tipo de máquina, como excavadora, que sí tiene un cucharón delantero. En inglés el cucharón se llama _bucket_, que pronunciado suena muy parecido a _pocket _y podría tratarse de una confusión.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Just my 2 centavos


 


Hola a todos los que tan amablemente me quieren ayudar. 

Quisiera pegar una foto del catálogo de la máquina que estoy traduciendo y no puedo, pero definitivamente NO es esta.

El catálogo dice: BULLDOZER D7

UNDERCARRIAGE SYSTEM

The pocket is elevated.

Gracias

L.


----------



## Lamemoor

vicdark said:


> Pienso que esta consulta no tiene suficiente información como para darle una respuesta correcta, lo que nos lleva a especulaciones:
> 
> Una _bulldozer_ es una *topadora *y no tiene una tolva frontal que sube y baja, sino que tiene una hoja o cuchilla con la que empuja el material trabajado. La hoja tiene movimiento vertical limitado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, podría tratarse de otro tipo de máquina, como excavadora, que sí tiene un cucharón delantero. En inglés el cucharón se llama _bucket_, que pronunciado suena muy parecido a _pocket _y podría tratarse de una confusión.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Just my 2 centavos


Esta máquina NO ES.

No puedo pegar la foto del catálogo de la bulldozer 7, en este link están las imagénes y el catálogo donde dice POCKET. Debe ser un error como dicen. Agradeceré su ayuda para poner el término correcto. A lo mejor es HOJA.

¡Gracias!

http://iron-group.com/equipment.php?categoria=topadoras


----------



## k-in-sc

The English on this annoying Flash site is obviously non-native. If this is your client, you should tell them to fix "skeed [skid] loaders" on the drop-down menu right away. That's really bad.
I "unloaded" (downloaded) the brochure in English and it's full of typos. 
Anyway, the pocket is something between the suspension and the track:
"7. The suspension structure of claim 6 wherein each of the clamping  means includes an extension member on the track roller frame defining a  semi-cylindrical *pocket*, a retention cap defining a semi-cylindrical  pocket, and a plurality of fasteners to releasably connect the retention  cap to the extension member."
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4781257.html


----------



## Lamemoor

k-in-sc said:


> The English on this annoying Flash site is obviously non-native. If this is your client, you should tell them to fix "skeed [skid] loaders" on the drop-down menu right away. That's really bad.
> I "unloaded" (downloaded) the brochure in English and it's full of typos.
> Anyway, the pocket is something between the suspension and the track:
> "7. The suspension structure of claim 6 wherein each of the clamping means includes an extension member on the track roller frame defining a semi-cylindrical *pocket*, a retention cap defining a semi-cylindrical pocket, and a plurality of fasteners to releasably connect the retention cap to the extension member."
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4781257.html


 
Así se lo diré al cliente, gracias. Discúlpame pero me he perdido un poco con la explicación tan técnica, ¿entonces, debo traducir simplemente pocket por bolsillo? Agradeceré una vez más tu valiosa ayuda.

L.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't understand it either. I haven't been able to figure out what the "elevated pocket" is, only that the pocket seems to have to do with the chain drive (sprocket) and to be a significant wear point.


----------



## Lamemoor

k-in-sc said:


> I don't understand it either. I haven't been able to figure out what the "elevated pocket" is, only that the pocket seems to have to do with the chain drive (sprocket) and to be a significant wear point.


 

Creo que definitivamente es un error de tipeo en el documento original y la palabra correcta es sprocket.

Encontré esto en internet sobre un bulldozer:
There are a multitude of advantages to the design, however. It provides for a physical separation of the drive sprocket from the suspension. This means that the drive sprocket (the elevated unit) does not need to also support the weight of the machine. This functional separation means that the drive mechanism can concentrate on managing turning forces and the suspension can be designed for weight support.

Creo que voy a usar en mi traducción piñón elevado.

Muchas gracias a todos los que me han ayudado. Adjunto este link para futuras consultas.
http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/S/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(S21-B).php?psps_page=7
 Saludos

L.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it's not a typo. It's "pocket." I'm sure it has a sprocket too, on the drive chain. Sorry!
Since you're having so much trouble with it, why don't you ask your client and post back?
I think the pocket is part of the track (pin) assembly:
"Hardened track pin with modified track shoe - Current track pins  bend, causing NMCM time in two different ways. They deform the bushings,  resulting in track maintenance, and they are difficult to remove when  bent. Harder track pins will allow higher torque which will reduce  bending moment. This will reduce frequency of track failures and make  pin removal easier when track needs to be separated. In addition to the  hardened pins, future buys of track will also have a larger _pocket_ for  the track pin nut. This will make it easier to get a socket on the nut  even after the track edges get worn."


----------



## Lamemoor

k-in-sc said:


> No, it's not a typo. It's "pocket." I'm sure it has a sprocket too, on the drive chain. Sorry!
> Since you're having so much trouble with it, why don't you ask your client and post back?
> I think the pocket is part of the track (pin) assembly:
> "Hardened track pin with modified track shoe - Current track pins bend, causing NMCM time in two different ways. They deform the bushings, resulting in track maintenance, and they are difficult to remove when bent. Harder track pins will allow higher torque which will reduce bending moment. This will reduce frequency of track failures and make pin removal easier when track needs to be separated. In addition to the hardened pins, future buys of track will also have a larger _pocket_ for the track pin nut. This will make it easier to get a socket on the nut even after the track edges get worn."


 

Yo he buscado pocket en cantidades de diccionarios y glosarios técnicos y la palabra simplemente no aparece. Simplemente la dejaré en inglés.

Gracias

L.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm finding it in the context of the tread assembly or design and also in the designs of the ripper and the scraping blade. But you're right that it's not very common. It doesn't surprise me that it's not in dictionaries.


----------



## Lamemoor

k-in-sc said:


> I'm finding it in the context of the tread assembly or design and also in the designs of the ripper and the scraping blade. But you're right that it's not very common. It doesn't surprise me that it's not in dictionaries.


 

Ya encontré una definición de pocket justo en el diccionario que te adjunté.

pocket: caja
air pocket: bache de aire
valve pocket: caja de válvula, cámara de válvula

¿ ?

L.


----------



## k-in-sc

Very interesting! But I'm not a native, so I can't really say.
I bet rodelu2.0 could contribute to this discussion.


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> No, it's not a typo. It's "pocket." I'm sure it has a sprocket too, on the drive chain. Sorry!
> Since you're having so much trouble with it, why don't you ask your client and post back?
> I think the pocket is part of the track (pin) assembly:
> "Hardened track pin with modified track shoe - Current track pins  bend, causing NMCM time in two different ways. They deform the bushings,  resulting in track maintenance, and they are difficult to remove when  bent. Harder track pins will allow higher torque which will reduce  bending moment. This will reduce frequency of track failures and make  pin removal easier when track needs to be separated. In addition to the  hardened pins, future buys of track will also have a larger _pocket_ for  the track pin nut. This will make it easier to get a socket on the nut  even after the track edges get worn."


Are you quoting from the manufacturer's site? if you are this could be the solution, a larger cavity that will make it easier to insert a socket wrench, "elevated" "raised" "increased" "enlarged" "incrementated" possibilities are endless.


----------



## Lamemoor

rodelu2 said:


> Are you quoting from the manufacturer's site? if you are this could be the solution, a larger cavity that will make it easier to insert a socket wrench, "elevated" "raised" "increased" "enlarged" "incrementated" possibilities are endless.


 

El catálogo es del fabricante y dice the pocket is elevated y no sé como traducirlo al español. Simplemente he dejado la palabra en inglés.

Gracias


L.


----------



## rodelu2

Si de la tuerca se trata, _"cavidad ensanchada alrededor de la tuerca"._


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually, what I posted is from an unrelated example of the use of "pocket" in the context of tracked vehicles. Lamemoor gives a link to the original in post #8, but it doesn't say very much. Thanks for contributing your brainpower, though!


----------

